# old empty 30ml PET bottles



## Rex Smit (24/2/16)

Hi

does anyone know where i can get a few empty plastic juice bottle.?
the old school ones like the pic.
i am travelling soon, and all i have are glass and 100ml bottles


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/2/16)

Rex Smit said:


> Hi
> 
> does anyone know where i can get a few empty plastic juice bottle.?
> the old school ones like the pic.
> i am travelling soon, and all i have are glass and 100ml bottles


Westpack has all your needs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/2/16)

https://www.westpacklifestyle.co.za/apps/store-locator/

something like R20 for 5 last I checked, call the store to see if they have them in stock as the express stores dont keep as much as the full stores

Travel safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (24/2/16)

thanks guys


----------



## ChadB (24/2/16)

Also Atomix and Valley Vapour have that I know of and try calling Skyblue as they usually don't put it on their site.
It seems Atomix are out of 30ml but they have 50ml as well.


----------



## BumbleBee (24/2/16)

Try valleyvapour.co.za, as far as I know @drew sells empty bottles too


----------



## Rex Smit (29/2/16)

yes, west pack has not stock in the Centurion or Pta branches.
But will stop by Skyblue today...hopefully they have some...

Thanks guys...


----------

